# 13 Foot Marshmellow Man



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Check out this article about the 13 foot Stay Puft Marshmellow Man costume this guy is constructing. 

http://www.asylum.com/2010/06/17/gu...ts-13-foot-stay-puft-marshmallow-man-costume/


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually, the link contained in the article for the Big Daddy costume is way more interesting! Be sure to check that one out!


----------

